# cleaning co2 diffuser



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

i soaked my co2 diffuser in bleach right from the bottle for more than a day and still can see green algae on it. What other methods should i try to make it white?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

photo here


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*diffuser*

use vinneger


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

tilex works the best..soak for 20 min..then rinse with water.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

where can i get that and for how much?


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

the grocery store haha...in the cleaning section.


----------

